# 10C0 may have started addressing First Run issues



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I received version 10C0 last Friday via 02468. At first I didn't notice anything different between it and 10B8. Then yesterday I added CSI as an SL and noticed there were 5 episodes upcoming on my local CBS channel. I also noticed that my R15 was only going to record 2 of them. "Why was that?"...I thought. As I looked further I noticed the two set to record were the FR episodes for 05/11 and 05/18. The other 3 were repeats. Strange. Has the FR issue been fixed? So I started some more testing.

I deleted all my SLs and entered 7 new ones, all set to FR as follows:

CSI: NY
Scrubs
CSI
CSI: Miami
Mythbusters
Deadliest Catch
Modern Marvels
I picked on these series as they all have FR and some, many repeats. Here's what I've found so far....in another words, very preliminary results:

CSI:NY, Scrubs, CSI and CSI:Miami are all current scheduled correctly in the TDL to record only FR episodes and not recording repeats...I repeat, not record the repeats.
Mythbusters, Deadliest Catch and Modern Marvels not so good. They're not recording every episode but are recording repeats and the FRs. I haven't figured out any pattern with those.
What does this mean? Your guess is as good as any guess I can make. But my guess would be we're getting somewhere on the FR issue. Maybe it's just the major networks at this point. Even so, that would be some huge progress.

So, could anyone else with 10C0 please make note of your SLs and monitor your shows set to FR to see how they're working? Please report back here with what you're seeing just to make sure this is not just dumb luck on my part.

BTW, I based all of the FR info by pulling original air dates from my DTivo units. Again, this is just guide info but it's the guide info the DTivos are using.

Finally, if anyone else has a good major network show to add to my testing, let me know. I was going to try My Name is Earl as for a while they were playing a repeat and FR both on Thursday night but they have stopped that.

*The Un-Official List of Series which First Run logic seems to be working:*

I'll be updating this post with Series and channels that I have tested for correct First Run logic.

*Currently Testing:* I've got these setup as a First Run SL and I'm waiting for the TDL to populate.

*First Run works properly:* Only first run episodes are flagged in the TO DO list and recorded. Exceptions noted are those which do not have an original air date contained in the DTivo guide data. Those episodes are recorded.
CSI - CBS local affiliate
CSI: NY - CBS local affiliate
CSI: Miami - CBS local affiliate
Scrubs - NBC local affiliate
The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - COM
American Inventor - ABC local affiliate
Without a Trace - CBS local affiliate
The People's Court - Local station
Soprano's - HBO
Big Love - HBO
Judge Judy - Local station
Lost - ABC local affiliate

*Records repeats as before:* First run and repeats are flagged in the TO DO list and recorded.
Modern Marvels - HIST
Deadliest Catch - DSC
Mythbusters - DSC
Stargate SG-1 - SciFi
South Park - COM
Dog the Bounty Hunter - A&E
Battlestar Galactica - SciFi
What not to Wear - BBCA
Dukes of Hazzard - CMT
Mind of Mencia - COM
Dr. Phil - Local station
The 4400 - SciFi
Rescue Me - FX


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

You gotta admit Wolffpack, if it does at least fix most of the FR/Repeat issues, Dtv has made some nice progress in the last month or two with the R15. Hopefully the updates will keep coming as regular as they have been.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

I haven't received the update yet (I may force it tonight), but since I've had the R15 in Feb, I've seen significant improvements.
I'm still going through my E* DVR withdrawal, but that'll happen after you're used to their equipment for 9 years.
By the way, picture quality on D* is much better than DISH, which was/is extremely over-compressed. (my opinion).


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

As I sent a friend / previous 8 year loyal E* sub with a 921 until recently. The last straw; Paid $99 to upgrade from a 721 to an 811 it has it's problems,then upgraded to a 921 we all know it has it's problems, then asked to pay another $99 to upgrade to a 622.

"Yah know, you haven't encountered most of these issues on the R15, you got 30 sec skip as a new feature and D* has been sending updates every 30 days. You should have stayed with E*. Don’t you miss the endless lock ups, missing channels in the EPG, audio drop outs, broken caller id, clueless customer support, promise dates to fix problems that never arrive as promised, and selfish installers that damned your posts on the E* forums for considering switching to D* or back to cable because no one is interested in answering your questions / concerns?"


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Wolff, this would definitely move my R15 to prime position. It is working great but right now I don't want to deal with deleting repeats from the TODO list. (Which they could make easier). I really enjoy the R15 and miss not being able to "browse" while my show is still running (or my wife's show I should say) so I will follow your testing with interest. Now if Earl could get some confirmation on the update. Sure will make the mid year survey more interesting.


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Be nice if it does help out.....looking forward to getting the update to see if my mileage varies. I hope they can get this one worked out, as I'd really like to replace my old UTV (which is my primary) to get more space, but at this time still have it chugging along. It is getting closer and closer to working the way I have expected. Just get the FR/RR working and get it to actually find all the FR for shows, and I'll be golden.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Finally, if anyone else has a good major network show to add to my testing, let me know. I was going to try My Name is Earl as for a while they were playing a repeat and FR both on Thursday night but they have stopped that.


Definately test The Daily Show on Comedy Central....if it works on that it will work on anything!! :lol:

I just don't get what goes on with TDS.....some weeks it is perfect, M-TH 10:00 new episode only....some weeks better than perfect -re-recording the midnight showing if I had already deleted the 10M....some weeks just awful, more TDS than you can shake a stick at....and usually just Mondays are problem (yesterday it recorded both the 9:AM and 7M repeats from last week).

Really wierd....


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm interested to see what you get with Mythbusters. If it's like me, you'll get about 6 episodes on Sunday.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I want to know if it is like TiVo where if the show hasn't been recorded for 28 weeks or some time limits and is a repeat it would be recorded. I liked that because When my TiVo crashed and i lost episodes it would pick them up later. Also I record some sindiated shows (the practice) to name one and technically they are all re-runs but if the network screws up I don't want 2 copies of the same episode.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm not sure anyone knows the answer to that.


----------



## monkcee (Jan 17, 2006)

Wolff,

Any chance of you testing an SL with Stargate SG-1 to see if it does anything different than with your other SLs

Edit SP


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> I want to know if it is like TiVo where if the show hasn't been recorded for 28 weeks or some time limits and is a repeat it would be recorded. I liked that because When my TiVo crashed and i lost episodes it would pick them up later. Also I record some sindiated shows (the practice) to name one and technically they are all re-runs but if the network screws up I don't want 2 copies of the same episode.


28 Days


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Well, Modern Marvels doesn't work at all. It's recording everything out there so I've removed the MM SL. Mythbusters and Deadliest Catch don't look much better but the major network shows are still looking good.

I did add Stargate SG-1 and the TDL currently had quite a few episodes in it. Which are this point they are all repeats. I also added The Daily Show and right now, the TDL looks like it's setup correctly. Currently one scheduled for tonight and one for tomorrow night.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> 28 Days


I knew it was 28 something just haven't used my R10 or HDVR2 in a while.... (in closet)


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

dodge boy said:


> I knew it was 28 something just haven't used my R10 or HDVR2 in a while.... (in closet)


Were you asking about the Tivo or if the R15 had something like that 28 day rule?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Left the system alone for a bit and it has scheduled only first run episodes of TDS out through Thursday 05/18. It did not schedule any of the reruns except for two. Those two being shows that are missing the original air date on my Dtivo.

:up:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

As I'm testing more series for correct First Run logic I'll be updating the first post with what I've found. Some shows work, some don't. So look to the first post for shows you record.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Left the system alone for a bit and it has scheduled only first run episodes of TDS out through Thursday 05/18. It did not schedule any of the reruns except for two. Those two being shows that are missing the original air date on my Dtivo.
> 
> :up:


Are those two by any chance the Monday repeats from the previous week?
Those have always been the most problematic....


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

wohlfie said:


> Are those two by any chance the Monday repeats from the previous week?
> Those have always been the most problematic....


I believe so. It's the Monday airing at 7:00 am and 5:00 pm my time (Arizona, we don't follow daylight savings and are in mountain time). Plus it's the only one with the title "A Humorous slant on top news stories". Other than those two, it ignored all of the remaining 40+ repeats.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> I knew it was 28 something just haven't used my R10 or HDVR2 in a while.... (in closet)


The R15 doesn't have a 28 day rule yet.

It would be nice if they did fix the first run isssue. But it's at a bad time, most shows are going into season finales. Which is good for seeing if it won't record reruns, but bad to see if it still records first runs.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> The R15 doesn't have a 28 day rule yet.
> 
> It would be nice if they did fix the first run isssue. But it's at a bad time, most shows are going into season finales. Which is good for seeing if it won't record reruns, but bad to see if it still records first runs.


Do we know that it doesn't have the 28 day rule? Or is it atually there and just doesn't work because of the record everything problem?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> Do we know that it doesn't have the 28 day rule? Or is it atually there and just doesn't work because of the record everything problem?


You've got a point. It could be there but not working. Let me check the manual...... on second thought the manual is such a silly place, let's not go there  (I have to push the pram a lot.)


----------



## xtoyz (Apr 13, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> It would be nice if they did fix the first run isssue. But it's at a bad time, most shows are going into season finales. Which is good for seeing if it won't record reruns, but bad to see if it still records first runs.


That's a scary thought, but on the bright side arent there series that plat solely during the summer?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

xtoyz said:


> That's a scary thought, but on the bright side arent there series that plat solely during the summer?


Stargate, SGA, BSG and 4400 are 4 I can think of.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

The new season of Deadwood on HBO starts next month. But, I haven't had any problems with The Sopranos. Maybe they've got it right on HBO.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BSG will not run this summer.

It's next season will not start till October.
(and there are still rumors floating that it may be shifted to NBC)


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> BSG will not run this summer.
> 
> It's next season will not start till October.
> (and there are still rumors floating that it may be shifted to NBC)


Damn them. Is it possible that they will do SG1 and SGA in the summer and BSG/doctor Who in the winter?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> BSG will not run this summer.
> 
> It's next season will not start till October.
> (and there are still rumors floating that it may be shifted to NBC)


for some reason I would really hate to see BSG switched to NBC. On SciFi it was on the same night at the same time. Switch it over to NBC and you'll never know when it's one. Sometimes before My Name is Earl and other times before ER. I really hate the major networks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The only upside with BSG on NBC, would be first runs in HD...

Okay.. BOT


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

American Inventor and Without a Trace seem to correctly record First Runs and correctly ignore repeats.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> American Inventor and Without a Trace seem to correctly record First Runs and correctly ignore repeats.


American Inventor has repeats? When are they on? I thought it only aired on Thursdays.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

AI has two new episodes on tonight, Countdown to the Finale and the Finale. Next Thursday they are replaying the Finale and then a new episode, the Finale Results Show. It's set to record everything except the repeat of the Finale next week.

I also updated the first post with The People's Court, which is recording properly and with Dog the Bounty Hunter and Battlestar Galactica which record all repeats.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> AI has two new episodes on tonight, Countdown to the Finale and the Finale. Next Thursday they are replaying the Finale and then a new episode, the Finale Results Show. It's set to record everything except the repeat of the Finale next week.


Thanks for the info, Wolffpack. I have a lot recording on Thurs so I might record next weeks finale repeat.


----------



## vzater88 (Jan 24, 2005)

well i was wondering if that update really fix my problem you know i have a sl for passions on my local nbc (springfield ma) but the problem is when i want another sl pf passions (the one that is on sci fi) it said is already shelude to record wtf


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

vzater88 said:


> well i was wondering if that update really fix my problem you know i have a sl for passions on my local nbc (springfield ma) but the problem is when i want another sl pf passions (the one that is on sci fi) it said is already shelude to record wtf


I just tried setting up a SL for a series on a different channel other than the current SL. It didn't give me any "already scheduled" message and also didn't create a new SL. Need to let the TDL catch up and see if this problem was fixed or if the message is now gone.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Soprano's - HBO
Big Love - HBO

Both record FRs correctly.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack, Can you try some series that are no longer on the air. ie Dukes of Hazzard, Knight Rider? I wondering what the R15 will do with those if it's on first runs.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Makes sense. The Stargate and BSG tests failed, those and others would be worth a try.

One thing I'm trying right now is the recording of SLs with episodes on different channels. Something changed with 10C0 as there is no longer a message stating "already scheduled". But on the other hand, it doesn't seem it's really doing anything else. Just no message. Looks like it works....but not in the TDL.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Also Wolfpack, did you confirm that the repeats actually do NOT record.

As it sometimes takes a while for items to appear in the TDL, I would be hesitant to call this fixed until the actual air date comes around. and it ignores it while still recording the FR.

But it is encouraging...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mikewolf13 said:


> Also Wolfpack, did you confirm that the repeats actually do NOT record.
> 
> As it sometimes takes a while for items to appear in the TDL, I would be hesitant to call this fixed until the actual air date comes around. and it ignores it while still recording the FR.
> 
> But it is encouraging...


Yes I did wait for repeats to show to see if they were added to the TDL just before they were aired and they were not. I didn't wait two weeks for all the shows but enough to verify some were not recorded. One the shows that still record repeats it's easy to tell as the shows airing through 05/18 were all scheduled in the TDL. Shows working correctly would have a couple shows scheduled in the TDL with others in between not scheduled.


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

Mind of Mecia may be a good one to try on comedy central. There is usually 1 new episode a week (Tues or Wed night) and then they replay that one a bunch of times until the next Tues or Wed.

To bad most the TV shows are rapping up there seasons about now. By the time we all get the update there will only be a few 1st runs left until fall.

Thanks
Erik


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ejohnson said:


> Mind of Mecia may be a good one to try on comedy central. There is usually 1 new episode a week (Tues or Wed night) and then they replay that one a bunch of times until the next Tues or Wed.
> 
> To bad most the TV shows are rapping up there seasons about now. By the time we all get the update there will only be a few 1st runs left until fall.
> 
> ...


Mind of Mencia appears to also be one that has ended it's season. At least according to my DTivo. Last first run was 05/10. Everything right now in the DTivo guide are repeats.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Added What not to Wear, Dukes of Hazzard and Mind of Mencia as shows that do not handle first run logic corectly.


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

Nicely done Wolf. Nicely done, it does seem that may be part of the target. I wonder what D*'s problem is with supplying the info though? With it seemingly holding up on the network channels, perhaps the secondary channels owned by the netowrks not being affected quite yet holds some answers as to why the big hush hush. You know D* wants to be very careful about how & what they do fix and in what order it needs to be done in order to ensure that no "blame is primarily focused in one direction." Again, nicely done.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Results are in for Lost, Judge Judy and Dr. Phil.

Yes, yes and no.

See post #1.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mkmhr said:


> Nicely done Wolf. Nicely done, it does seem that may be part of the target. I wonder what D*'s problem is with supplying the info though? With it seemingly holding up on the network channels, perhaps the secondary channels owned by the netowrks not being affected quite yet holds some answers as to why the big hush hush. You know D* wants to be very careful about how & what they do fix and in what order it needs to be done in order to ensure that no "blame is primarily focused in one direction." Again, nicely done.


10C0 is at least showing some progress here. It is fantastic to see shows like the CSI's, Lost and even the locals like People's Court and Judge Judy (which many times show a first run right before a repeat) all working properly.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Please do not take me seriously here... But, is it "fantastic" to see Judge Judy ??? 

Great news on the progression of the R15 no matter what we watch nonetheless .


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

morgantown said:


> Please do not take me seriously here... But, is it "fantastic" to see Judge Judy ???
> 
> Great news on the progression of the R15 no matter what we watch nonetheless .


Judge Judy, People's Court and DR Phil. Top three Season Passes for my wife's DTivo. Figured I needed to test those just to keep harmony in the marriage. :grin:

It's getting hard to find shows with first runs any more. I've got Rescue Me and Deadwood lined up but the new ones are not showing up in the guide yet.

Currently I'm running more tests on the Keep at Most logic (or lack there of) to see if anything has been worked on. Kinda tough when all you can do is take a shot in the dark trying to figure out what was new regarding 10C0.

I know the 5 minute message wasn't addressed. Neither was the audio delay when coming out of a pause or the 30 second slip. Seems warning messages were removed when trying to schedule a show that already has a SL on another channel, but it still doesn't record the show. Just acts like it will. Figured folks would be looking for news on anything positive versus posts saying "this isn't fixed and this isn't fixed". See, I'm not ALWAYS negative.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm with 'ya... I have freaking "Murder She Wrote" on a two (2), yes two hour, manual record every week just to keep the peace . I'm not going to say anything more...

It is nice to see positive developments .


The audio delay needs attention (among other issues). That is just basic DVR functionality for goodness sake!


----------



## MKNY (May 14, 2006)

morgantown said:


> I'm with 'ya... I have freaking "Murder She Wrote" on a two (2), yes two hour, manual record every week just to keep the peace . I'm not going to say anything more...
> 
> It is nice to see positive developments .
> 
> The audio delay needs attention (among other issues). That is just basic DVR functionality for goodness sake!


I like the audio delay at the end of 30 sec slips so I don't have to hear a sudden burst of full blown commercial noise if I failed to skip far enough and am slow to hit the slip button again.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

MKNY said:


> I like the audio delay at the end of 30 sec slips so I don't have to hear a sudden burst of full blown commercial noise if I failed to skip far enough and am slow to hit the slip button again.


There ya go. It's a feature that audio and video are not in sync.


----------



## MKNY (May 14, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> There ya go. It's a feature that audio and video are not in sync.


You mean like when MS says "it's a feature not a bug"? http://www.dbstalk.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif

I think it's just a few seconds of audio delay rather than out of sync. When audio and video are playing sync seems fine to me.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Actually that is one thing I have have noticed as much..
(The Audio / Video getting out of sync during playback)

That is defiently one problem I continue to get on all my TiVo powered units
(at least once a week... but a pause/start usually fixes it)


----------



## Scoots (May 15, 2006)

I'm not loving the series issues either.

When I setup Stargate to record on Friday nights, I don't want the 45 other episodes shown all week long - just each Friday. I can understand picking up one or two from times around that, but not the Monday marathons.

My UTV did a good job of just getting the timeslot I wanted.

Thunder7 - I too am replacing a UTV with the R15. So far its been a pretty easy transition, except for the out of control SL's. No problems so far, whatsoever, except one morning I had to unplug the unit, as it wouldn't power up. I suspect it might have tried to get an update from the current b8 version.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually that is one thing I have have noticed as much..
> (The Audio / Video getting out of sync during playback)


The only time I've see it do it is coming out of play and skipback. More so on the skip back. I've never really had it do it during normal playback.

Wolffpack, another SL to test. The 4400 it's in repeats right now during the week but it's starting up again with new epsiodes on June 11.


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

See as soon as I got 10B8 I noticed my audio lag was gone, so i'm not sure....
As for the update that some superior life form has created it's reassuring to know that even on another world the machines are sketchy. D* development must have the same group that installs the 2way infrared device as seen in post http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=587171&postcount=30 doing that. Seriously, I am sointerested to find out why the big hush all of a sudden


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mkmhr said:


> Seriously, I am sointerested to find out why the big hush all of a sudden


Ah, maybe because most all first runs are over? I'm open to suggestions on new SLs to try.

cabanaboy, The 4400 is a no go. All that was in the guide was last nights, which was a repeat, and that was recorded.

Updated first post, testing Rescue Me for the new season.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> cabanaboy, The 4400 is a no go. All that was in the guide was last nights, which was a repeat, and that was recorded.


Thanks for testing it.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Rescue Me - No good - records repeats


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Rescue Me - No good - records repeats


I just set this one up last night...have to check out what mine shows tonight.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Woke up this morning and noticed my R15 wasn't in standby mode. Strange I thought. Went to check the software version and sure enough I'm now on 10B8.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

And do we suspect a command was sent to "downdate" (opposite of update) your R15? Seems like it would have seen you had a more recent update and not loaded.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ISWIZ said:


> And do we suspect a command was sent to "downdate" (opposite of update) your R15? Seems like it would have seen you had a more recent update and not loaded.


I wouldn't think the process would downdate to a previous version. Unless maybe they pulled 10C0.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Given the volume of defects we've seen in other R15 functions, why not a defect in the download/update function?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

wbmccarty said:


> Given the volume of defects we've seen in other R15 functions, why not a defect in the download/update function?


We prefer they are called "enhancements"


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

ISWIZ said:


> We prefer they are called "enhancements"


Wow! That must reflect a marketing perspective. We always used to refer to them as "undocumented features."


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

If the version is done with it's testing then maybe they pull pull the test version and push a stable version on. Then when they are ready to test a new version they push that out.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

So now what you need to do is about twice in every 24 hour period you need to do a 02468 process and see what you catch along the way.

Someone indicated that there was a version newer than 10C0 that was in the data stream for one evening for beta testers to download. I think that is how you managed to get 10C0 (you just happened to do a reset at the right moment), so maybe you can do it again if you try long and hard enough.

Another question though - is there any noticeable difference in the behavior of SL's you set up while under 10C0 and an SL set up under the current build? Any way to test that?

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

carl6 said:


> Another question though - is there any noticeable difference in the behavior of SL's you set up while under 10C0 and an SL set up under the current build? Any way to test that?
> 
> Carl


As the first post in this thread mentions, I saw a noticable difference in the unit not recording repeats under 10C0 than any other version. Some shows worked perfect, some were about half and half and other recorded every show as before. It's harder to tell at this point since most first run episodes are done for the summer.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> As the first post in this thread mentions, I saw a noticable difference in the unit not recording repeats under 10C0 than any other version. Some shows worked perfect, some were about half and half and other recorded every show as before. It's harder to tell at this point since most first run episodes are done for the summer.


If they modify the guide data for this function, that would make sense. They change the guide data to a few programs and beta test. If it works implement it.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

I didn't seem to find anything regarding the question of who provides the "first run" and "repeat" info. If the network is providing the info to DTV, and the info is incorrect, then it would seem that there would be nothing DTV could do about it (except complain to the networks like we complain to DTV)


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> I didn't seem to find anything regarding the question of who provides the "first run" and "repeat" info. If the network is providing the info to DTV, and the info is incorrect, then it would seem that there would be nothing DTV could do about it (except complain to the networks like we complain to DTV)


I think Earl has posted that it's third party guide data. I forget the company. But, who knows if D* modifies it.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

It's either Tribune or (Gemstar) TV Guide, I think.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

qwerty said:


> I think Earl has posted that it's third party guide data. I forget the company. But, who knows if D* modifies it.


I don't think they do or that they have to. It's the NDS Guide.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

jonaswan2 said:


> I don't think they do or that they have to. It's the NDS Guide.


Why and how would NDS provide Guide data in a country they aren't in until very recently? From all that I can remember the are using Tribune Media guide services.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

rlambert7 said:


> I didn't seem to find anything regarding the question of who provides the "first run" and "repeat" info. If the network is providing the info to DTV, and the info is incorrect, then it would seem that there would be nothing DTV could do about it (except complain to the networks like we complain to DTV)


DTV and Tivo get their guide data from Tribune Media Services.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> DTV and Tivo get their guide data from Tribune Media Services.


I'M AWESOME! I wasn't really sure because NDS lists both as TV listing partners.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

nneptune said:


> I haven't received the update yet (I may force it tonight), but since I've had the R15 in Feb, I've seen significant improvements.
> I'm still going through my E* DVR withdrawal, but that'll happen after you're used to their equipment for 9 years.
> By the way, picture quality on D* is much better than DISH, which was/is extremely over-compressed. (my opinion).


I agree, the picture quality does seem better than E*. I also had E* for 8 years and there were some features I liked in their DVR's, but so far, am very satisfied with D*. I'm looking forward to the firstfun feature but have not figured out if I have it or not.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Mods, why don't you go ahead and close this thread as there will be no more updates from myself on this issue.


----------

